# Thomas Covenant Film (merged)



## Umbran (Dec 18, 2004)

*Making a Covenant*

Pardon me if I missed someone else reproting this...

Sci Fi Wire reports The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant are headed for the movies



			
				 Sci Fi Wire said:
			
		

> Revelstone Entertainment and the Mark Gordon Co. are teaming up to produce a feature-film version of Stephen Donaldson's fantasy book series The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant, according to The Hollywood Reporter. Revelstone has optioned the rights to the first six books in the series, which Band of Brothers writer John Orloff will adapt, the trade paper reported. Mark Gordon is producing, with Revelstone's Peter Winther and Randy Simon. Lawrence Inglee will oversee the project on behalf of the Mark Gordon Co., the trade paper reported.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Dec 18, 2004)

Heh.  And people thought 'Lord of the Rings' was unfilmable.


----------



## devilish (Dec 18, 2004)

Bolding in quotes is mine...




			
				Sci Fi Wire said:
			
		

> The books revolve around a shunned author (Covenant) who is magically transported to the Land, a mystical world where he discovers he is the incarnation of a great hero. Covenant thinks it's all a dream. But he's the bearer of a magical talisman and is enlisted to help save the Land from *Saturn and his representatives*, the trade paper reported.




*Who?!?!?!?!? What???*


			
				Sci Fi Wire said:
			
		

> Revelstone also has optioned the film rights to Clifford D. Simak's SF novel Way Station. *Winther, who helmed the recent TNT movie The Librarian: Quest for the Spear*, will direct the film from an adaptation by screenwriter Simon Barry.




*OH GOD, NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I knew the apocalypse was coming ... I didn't know it was this soon...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh.
You missed it? The Apocalypse already happened.

Anyway, whaddya want bet that TPTB will cut out the scene where 



Spoiler



Covenenat rapes Lena


?

How do they intend to film this with any degree of truth, when Covenant is such an unlikeable bastard for most of the series?

Of course, I could just be bitter because I've been reading about the "His Dark Materials" movie...


----------



## Krieg (Dec 20, 2004)

I think Nick Nolte has descended far enough into madness that he could handle the part of the Unbeliever...









PS - Notice his hand.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 20, 2004)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Heh.  And people thought 'Lord of the Rings' was unfilmable.




That's the first thing I thought of when I saw this thread.


----------



## nikolai (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thomas Covenant Film*

The Hollywood Reporter reports that a film version of Stephen R. Donaldson's The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever books is in the works. 

http://scifidaily.blogspot.com/2004/12/i-dont-unbelieve-it.html

Add this to the list with Narnia, His Dark Materials, Jonathan Strange & Mr. Norrell, Elric, etc...


----------



## Jakar (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh no!

The first book was ok, but the rest were so boring.  It took him 9 pages to walk down a ship!  

Please don't do this Hollywood.  There must be better stuff out there to do.


----------



## Krug (Dec 22, 2004)

Compared to _The Wheel of Time_, it's a page-turner!


----------



## Umbran (Dec 22, 2004)

see also this thread on the subject


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Dec 22, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Compared to _The Wheel of Time_, it's a page-turner!



I've found that if you follow a couple rules, _The Wheel of Time_ is a nice, quick read.

1.  If the paragraph begins to describe clothing of any sort, skip it.
2.  If you read the phrase "tugged on her braid" take a shot.

You'll find the pages start to fly by.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not sure which I'm looking forward to more: the rape or the graphic depiction of leprosy.


----------



## James Heard (Dec 23, 2004)

I think Nick Nolte would actually be dead on for Thomas...good call. Charismatic but no one you want around you, dangerously crazed looking with a smidge of "been there/done that" wisdom to screw with your head...

Are there any other hardcore former drug addicts in hollywood available that aren't too pretty? I mean, the only other people I can think of playing the character are Woody Harrelson (except everyone would end up hating Covenant even more that the people who squick on the rape scene in the book) and Courtney Love - and while she's got the personality it would *ahem* require a massive alteration of the script. Everyone else is too pretty and not unhinged enough I think. I mean, if they managed to get Johnny Depp then the more sordid elements of Covenant might be toned down by his godawful perfect symmetry.   

But what do I know? It will probably star some nobody and will suck. I await the casting of Paris Hilton as a supporting character.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2004)

I thought the guy from the new TV show House would make a good Covenant. His name eludes me, but he has that lean look, has a sharp tongue, and is an SOB. Seems to fit.


----------



## shilsen (Dec 23, 2004)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I thought the guy from the new TV show House would make a good Covenant. His name eludes me, but he has that lean look, has a sharp tongue, and is an SOB. Seems to fit.



 Hugh Laurie. Hard to believe he was playing Bertie Wooster a few years ago!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Dec 23, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think Nick Nolte would actually be dead on for Thomas...good call. Charismatic but no one you want around you, dangerously crazed looking with a smidge of "been there/done that" wisdom to screw with your head...
> 
> Are there any other hardcore former drug addicts in hollywood available that aren't too pretty?




Gary Busey.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 23, 2004)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Are there any other hardcore former drug addicts in hollywood available that aren't too pretty?




Jan Michael Vincent


----------



## mattcolville (Dec 23, 2004)

My vote goes to Kurt Russell


----------



## Nifft (Dec 26, 2004)

And for Lena?

I vote that The Rock should play one of the bad Giants from Book 2.

 -- N


----------

